
Basecamp Built a $100B Business by Doing Less on Purpose - chdaniel
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-basecamp-built-a-100-billion-business-by-doing-less-on-purpose-5f978ce6478c
======
Thetawaves
100B? hahahahahahahahahahahahaha

~~~
enilakla
ahah, right? I really hope thats a typo. Although you could probably see a
lemonade stand valued at > 1m these days, that number is absurd.

------
alittletooraph
The $100B number comes from a satirical post:
[https://signalvnoise.com/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-valuation-tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment).

The author clearly did not get the joke.

~~~
BenMorganIO
Or perhaps wished to weave it into reality.

------
toymachine
$100b, amazing.

